# A skit about the Lord's Prayer (audio)



## shackleton (Feb 15, 2008)

This was performed in a local church that is doing a sermon series on the Lord's Prayer. This doesn't seem right, but it is somewhat convicting in the sense that the woman is irritated when God interrupts her prayer. It is very man centered. God is the kindly grandfather figure in heaven just holding out his arms hoping we do the right thing. He will forgive us our faults (read overlook sin) no matter what, that is his job!

http://mp3.cor.org/sermons/sermon_2008-02-10.mp3

The first few minutes is what I am referring to the male voice in this is supposed to be God talking to the woman praying. I will reveal the denomination of the church later if anyone wants to know. 

See what you think.


----------

